# For Sale - 2 Framed Stamp Prints



## CoastalTrout (Jan 21, 2019)

2 framed stamp prints for sale. Local pickup only. Will not ship. $300 for both or $175 individually.

Location: Austin, TX 78737


----------



## BaileyLane (Feb 28, 2012)

W


CoastalTrout said:


> 2 framed stamp prints for sale. Local pickup only. Will not ship. $300 for both or $175 individually.
> 
> Location: Austin, TX 78737
> View attachment 4594714
> View attachment 4594715


Were you able to sell these?


----------



## CoastalTrout (Jan 21, 2019)

BaileyLane said:


> W
> 
> 
> Were you able to sell these?


Sorry for just now seeing your post. I still have them if you are interested.

thank you for reaching out.


----------

